# Helix



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The Shell tanker HELIX is seen here shortly after her launching in 1998 at anchor off Geelong, near Melbourne. 

She was built in Poland. Small by modern standards the 29,050 grt HELIX is wearing what is believed to be Shell's new funnel colours, the first ship in the company to do so.


----------

